# Bird Park pictures



## IndoMK (Jun 22, 2010)

I was down at the Jurong Bird Park in Singapore a couple days ago. My camera isn't working at the moment, so I was using my mom's, and her's uses AA batteries, which kept dying on me... but I did manage to get some pictures, that I think are pretty cool. (The camera is a Canon S3, and I didn't do any editing to the pictures.)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Beautifully captured and presented... Nice logo :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What did you bribe them all with ??? :laugh:

I agree with Donald on both counts.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Lovely. I really like the second shot. You managed to get some really nice feather detail.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice work - especially loved the pelican shot - oh, and in agreement with Donald - nice watermark script


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi IndoMK and welcome to the 'Photographers Corner :wave:

Just to repeat what they've all said above, superb pics from another corner of our world


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Nice bird presentation on camera. Thank you!


----------



## deleted1462011 (Dec 20, 2010)

Excellent photography IndoMK! The photos were amazing, well done.


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd be ordering large prints and decorating the walls. By the way, what do you call the last one?


----------

